# After a 4 month wait.....



## Chucky (Nov 30, 2012)

Sometimes you almost forget and then this happens...







There are 6 more left from Einstina's 1st clutch this year but 2 of them do not look too good but the other 4 look great! Oh, these are redfoot eggs.




Taken August 1, 2012


----------



## lovelyrosepetal (Nov 30, 2012)

That is great. You will have to post pictures when they are all out of the eggs. Congratulations!


----------



## bigred (Nov 30, 2012)

Very nice, Ive got some redfoot eggs also with an August date. Just waiting


----------



## Chucky (Nov 30, 2012)

Just seen another egg with a hairline crack so it should be along much more by tomorrow morning. 

I still have 10 more eggs from 2 other clutches due in January and March too.


----------



## arotester (Dec 1, 2012)

Chucky said:


> Just seen another egg with a hairline crack so it should be along much more by tomorrow morning.
> 
> I still have 10 more eggs from 2 other clutches due in January and March too.



that's cool !!!good luck for the future


----------



## Chucky (Dec 1, 2012)

Just an update, the first egg is moving around a bit and the second egg has cracked half way around the shell and is moving so any time now I expect to see something. Isn't the anticipation ruthless?


----------



## bigred (Dec 1, 2012)

Chucky said:


> Just an update, the first egg is moving around a bit and the second egg has cracked half way around the shell and is moving so any time now I expect to see something. Isn't the anticipation ruthless?



Yes it is, you will have to post a pic of the first one out


----------



## TortoiseBoy1999 (Dec 1, 2012)

Congrats! Fingers crossed!


----------



## Chucky (Dec 2, 2012)

OK, here is another update and we have color! This is not the first egg that pipped but the second one later the same day. This is the egg that is closest to the thermometer in the previous pics.





Stay tuned!!! There's more to come!


----------



## luvpetz27 (Dec 2, 2012)

Wow!!!! How exciting! Lucky you  


2 eastern box turtles
2 toads
1 tree frog
1 teady bear hampster
2 fish
2 hermit crabs
1 caique parrot
2 dogs
3 cats


----------



## Benjamin (Dec 2, 2012)

Congrats, that is most excellent. Very red head there.


----------



## Clawhammer (Dec 2, 2012)

WoW!!!! Hatchlings what fun!!!! Good job


----------



## Chucky (Dec 2, 2012)

Egg #2, the first egg I posted is getting restless. He is poking his head and feet out every now and then!


----------



## lovelyrosepetal (Dec 2, 2012)

That is really "eggs-citing"!  I was going to put exciting but I just couldn't help myself. So much fun for you and I had no idea how long the wait could be. Keep us tuned with lots of pictures.


----------



## Chucky (Dec 2, 2012)

I understand completely and you probably must know how eggs-ilerating it must be for me after waiting soooooo long. 

BTW, I have now moved 4 of the eggs from the incubator to the hatching chamber with all 4 eggs ready to hatch. There is still 1 more good looking egg in the incubator and I expect it to pip at any time. I'm really happy that 5 out of 7 were good this year in the first clutch.


----------



## bigred (Dec 2, 2012)

Chucky said:


> OK, here is another update and we have color! This is not the first egg that pipped but the second one later the same day. This is the egg that is closest to the thermometer in the previous pics.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Great looking hatchling


----------



## TortoiseBoy1999 (Dec 2, 2012)

bigred said:


> Great looking hatchling



That's what I was thinking  î–


----------



## evlinLoutries (Dec 3, 2012)

Excitedto see more picts!


----------



## mattgrizzlybear (Dec 3, 2012)

Wow beautiful head color!


----------



## Chucky (Dec 3, 2012)

Sorry everyone, these guys are taking their good old time. I think they are enjoying the fresh air and just sitting there for now. I do have a total of 5 now that have pipped and just waiting. I'll post some more pics as soon as there's something to take a pic of.


----------



## Clawhammer (Dec 3, 2012)

Can't wait


----------



## Chucky (Dec 4, 2012)

Have some progress today. Three of the hatchlings have actually picked their egg shell in half and are just sitting in the 2 halves. I took some pics with no flash as to not disturb them so they are not the greatest pics but at least you can see 2 of them pretty good, the third one has all four legs out but he dug himself down into the moss.


----------



## lovelyrosepetal (Dec 5, 2012)

That is so cute! I did not know that they took so long to hatch out of their eggs. I knew it was slow, but I was thinking in terms of maybe an hour or two. No idea it took so long. You must have so much patience to be able just to watch and not help.


----------



## Chucky (Dec 31, 2012)

As promised I finally got to take some pics of the 3 hatchlings all out and eating. 





All 3 together










Blond





Really really red!


----------



## immayo (Dec 31, 2012)

Adorable!!


----------



## mainey34 (Dec 31, 2012)

Oh, my gosh...they are so cute...


----------



## bigred (Dec 31, 2012)

Good looking little guys, are your adults colorful


----------



## Chucky (Dec 31, 2012)

The adults are just as colorful but not as bright as they were when they were hatchlings of course. Here's a pic of the female when she was a few months old.





Einstina August 2005


----------



## Rover15 (Jan 3, 2013)

I'm jealosu for sure, I have years to go before o can even think of breeding, but I love looking at all the pictures.


----------



## diamondbp (Jan 3, 2013)

very beautiful, great job with everything


----------



## Moozillion (Jan 6, 2013)

OMG!!! They're gorgeous!!! I don't know HOW you could stand the wait, but it was clearly well worth it! I can only imagine how good you must feel about these babies!


----------



## Chucky (Jan 6, 2013)

Thanks Moozilion, I am happy and also pleased to know that I must be doing something right to get these little beauties.


----------



## Anthony P (Jan 6, 2013)

Great job Chucky. It's an extremely wonderful accomplishment to have her breed in your care after raising her for years. Congrats.


----------



## N2TORTS (Jan 7, 2013)

Very Nice ....... Good looking head color! 
*CONGRADS*


----------



## turtlebrad (Jan 7, 2013)

Will you be selling some of the babies?


----------



## mayday29150 (Jan 9, 2013)

If so what u asking for them


----------



## Jacqui (Jan 9, 2013)

mayday29150 said:


> If so what u asking for them



Hi and welcome. Could I suggest you go to the introduction section and make a new thread telling us a bit about yourself?


----------



## mayday29150 (Jan 9, 2013)

Will do


Just posted my introduction. Wait for the welcome wagon now to pull up with milk and cookies to greet me. Lol


----------

